# Guides on Programming?



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2010)

There's been several threads with questions on introduction level programming lately.
Do you guys/gals want me to write some guides/tutorials that a normal person can understand to get started with OOP or languages?
A lot of the tuts leave a lot to be desired, and don't clearly teach the concepts.

If so pipe up and let me know what you would like to learn.
I'm not an expert at some of the languages, but I think I can cooerce convince others to help.

As always ... no charge.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 19, 2010)

I would like to know some DirectX programming.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, I am in college for web design, and development, so languages that deal with web sites would be very helpful for sure. PHP, HTML, XHTML, Java, JavaScript etc...

Thanks in advance


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 28, 2010)

Can't believe that hasn't been a ton more posts regarding programming guides or tutorials. 

Any update on this Ol'e Uncle Kreij?


----------



## Dave63 (Dec 28, 2010)

That would be great, Some desktop apps and simple games to write not much on the web to be found. Plenty to buy for big bucks but to much just to play with.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 28, 2010)

I've done web developemnt with Perl CGI (using oop) along with MYSQL, CSS, Javascript, etc.  Not sure how many people use that any more, but I like it.

Can certainly help if anyone is interested.


----------



## m3lisk (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm deff interested in XML, Javascript, and C++.
Also, can someone explain how a game is made? Like where does the C++ come in? And from there, how are graphics applied, etc. I just started college as a Comp Science major, and any of this information would be extremely helpful. I was on a total conversion team for Oblivion when it first came out, but I was a exterior/ interior guy, so I was simply building a world with pieces someone else made. We have a few guys that made custom creatures and items and what not, and that I can understand that as well (i did some retextures), but how does that all get intergrated into the game?


----------



## bbmarley (Dec 28, 2010)

it would be very nice to have some guides


----------



## SNICK (Dec 28, 2010)

C++ guide would be great


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes sir, as long as I don't get shot if I fail to understand a thing 

+1 to C++, I will need to have a working knowledge of this by the end of this academic year, perhaps a bit more. Other nice ones include VB and Html/Java. Perhaps we can start clubhouse(s) for programming?


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd like some help with philosophers project for my univ.
I'm having problems with syncing threads in java GUI -> multithreaded  code thats behind. Some java example using swing or netbeans platfrom with some OOP threads behind it would be nice.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 29, 2010)

Kreij said:


> There's been several threads with questions on introduction level programming lately.
> Do you guys/gals want me to write some guides/tutorials that a normal person can understand to get started with OOP or languages?
> A lot of the tuts leave a lot to be desired, and don't clearly teach the concepts.



Yes please, the last time I wrote a program, it was on RM basic at school lol
I'd like to learn from a complete noobs point of view, and most guide authors assume that the reader already knows certain bits.
I used to love writing programs and games on RM basic (which taught me all about using parameters in DOS funnily enough) when I was 12 years old, learning it now in modern languages would give me a whole new hobby.


----------



## FilipM (Dec 29, 2010)

The logic and the way of thinking is the most important thing for programming. The syntax is very easy and can be learned in a day or two. The way of thinking is pretty much the same for every language (except for the object orientated ones). At school i study C and Pascal i have no problems switching between the two at whatever moment.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm gagging for it now Kreij! As I've always said, Information is addictive. And I've got an addictive personality!
I think I'd like to learn (from the ground up) how to make an app with a light GUI. I'll then learn how to implement things in that app, so to speak.
"How to make a stopwatch/countdown timer with audible alarm and GUI" would really start me off nicely; after learning the absolute basics, of course.


----------



## morpha (Dec 29, 2010)

I just finished my Degree this year... Rather than guides on various programming languages. a list of which BOOKS are good and which arent would be helpfull..

I personally get mostly O'rielly series books but some of them are not very good.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2010)

See, now that is what I'm talking about!!! Some entries regarding interest in guides.


----------

